#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 2018 White Fang(白牙)動畫

## 峰峰

HI~大家好
今天剛好也看到一部犬類動畫電影，推薦給大家觀賞!!~
此部動畫電影是美國作家傑克·倫敦所著的一本小說詮釋

作品類型: 親子冒險片、 親子動畫長片、 動物電影、 劇情片、 書籍改編的劇情片

播放時間:1 小時 27 分鐘

中文版字幕:
https://www.netflix.com/tw/Title/80245121
英文版



介紹:
一隻忠心的狼狗在好奇心的驅使下展開千載難逢的冒險，前後效忠三位截然不同的主人。
視角大部分從主角白牙出發，能夠探索動物看待人類世界的方式
主演： 尼克·奧弗曼、 拉西達·瓊斯、 保羅·賈麥提

出處:Netflix可看到

----------


## 狼王白牙

截图来了，认为直接充值 Netflix 不划算，因为任何美剧都的正版片都可以在爱奇艺，优酷VIP看到，月费比台湾区便宜，
至于 Youtube Red 是另外一种充值服务，不但没在本地推出，而且大家可能不会为了去广告而每月支付这笔费用吧。

预告片很有野性美，而这种动画的画风是第一次见到，水彩画风吧。
毕竟是狼所以....对于人类野放的狗好感度不高（来跟咱们抢食物的？） :wuffer_laugh: 

感谢介绍嗷 :wuffer_howl:

----------

